# Recommendations for small solo string instrument(s)?



## tmm (May 20, 2013)

I had planned on getting Friedlander for a few weeks, and then just last week, I decided to take a look around and make sure Friedlander was the violin library I liked best. During that search, I found 8Dio Studio Solo Violin, which I liked the (demo) sound of even better, so I decided to hold off on Friedlander.

Then, just today, I was reading more into the SSV description, and noticed this statement: "Studio Solo Violin is phrase-based. If you want multi-sampled violin ...", which of course totally rules it out, and means that I missed out on the Friedlander pre-buy for no good reason (facepalm). Guess that's a lesson in actually reading descriptions and not just listening to the demos.

Anyway, I think I'm getting Friedlander now, but since there's no more pre-buy benefit, I thought I'd throw the question out there -

*What would you recommend for a library that includes solo violins (or other, comparable small, stringed, bowed instruments)?*

I specifically say 'includes', b/c I wouldn't mind a lib that also includes small sections & ensembles (such as Adagio Violins), though in an effort to maximize my budget, I'd prefer something less expensive than Adagio Violins.


----------



## marcotronic (May 20, 2013)

There's also Spitfire Solo Strings, which has an awesome sound to it and has Violin, Viola and Cello. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-solo-strings.html 
Unfortunately I wasn't able to get any decent non-vibrato to vibrato transitions out of it yet.

Alex of Embertone just mentioned that they have finally figured out the problem with the heavy CPU usage in their Friedlander thingy and an update will be available in about a week or so - so I would definitely wait until this is out and check here again if this really solves the issues. As it is now I have to use a 1024 buffer setting to use it in Logic (with an 8-Core Mac Pro and an Apogee Sound Device) - can't really use the Violin at the moment as 1024 gives me just too much latency for playing it live. But the Friedlander is nevertheless the most amazing virtual solo string intrument I've had so far (sound-wise and how you can ontrol certain aspects of the sound like vibrato intensity etc...)

I also have Adagio Violins but I personally regret having spent so much money on them.

Just my 2 cents...

Marco


----------



## tmm (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your input, Marco!



marcotronic @ Mon May 20 said:


> There's also Spitfire Solo Strings, which has an awesome sound to it and has Violin, Viola and Cello. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-solo-strings.html
> Unfortunately I wasn't able to get any decent non-vibrato to vibrato transitions out of it yet.



I'll check it out. I hadn't looked at Spitfire for solo instruments, maybe b/c I just associated them with (fantastic) ensemble libraries (I just got Albion last week, and love it!).



marcotronic @ Mon May 20 said:


> Alex of Embertone just mentioned that they have finally figured out the problem with the heavy CPU usage in their Friedlander thingy and an update will be available in about a week or so - so I would definitely wait until this is out and check here again if this really solves the issues. As it is now I have to use a 1024 buffer setting to use it in Logic (with an 8-Core Mac Pro and an Apogee Sound Device) - can't really use the Violin at the moment as 1024 gives me just too much latency for playing it live.



Ah, good to know. I'll follow that thread more closely.



marcotronic @ Mon May 20 said:


> But the Friedlander is nevertheless the most amazing virtual solo string intrument I've had so far (sound-wise and how you can ontrol certain aspects of the sound like vibrato intensity etc...)
> 
> +
> 
> I also have Adagio Violins but I personally regret having spent so much money on them.



... sort of confirms my assumption, which was that a solo violin lib of equal (or better) sound quality was available for less than Adagio prices (statement made with full knowledge that Adagio Violins is more than just a solo violin lib).


----------



## floydian05 (May 20, 2013)

I would highly recommend Embertone's new violin, especially if the CPU issues are resolved. It is a few steps ahead of everything else that I have heard. Easy and fun to play!


----------



## shakuman (May 20, 2013)

Embertone new violin Without a doubt! o/~


----------



## EforEclectic (May 20, 2013)

I'm loving embertone's violin so far, and it will get much better when the 1.1 update arrives. 

Adagio hit pretty solidly with the solo viola and double bass. The Violin and Cello are good, but not at the same level and a lot more one dimensional. 

I don't have Spitfire Solo Strings, but what I hear of it sounds really good. I don't think it really stands as strong compared to the other spitfire libraries though.


----------



## tmm (May 20, 2013)

Is Friedlander still usable in v1.0, but it just eats up more CPU than intended (a lot more?)?


----------



## floydian05 (May 20, 2013)

in my experience, the vibrato control is not usable in real time, but besides that it works fine in legato mode for me. The Ensemble legato has some clicks and pops as i run out of CPU but i find it usable but barely and definitely no vibrato control for that.

I have quad core 2.8 GHZ running in Logic.


----------



## tmm (May 20, 2013)

So it sounds like if I picked it up before v1.1 I'd be able to play it to a degree in real time, but playback would be okay (outside ensemble mode)? I have a 2.2ghz quad core, running in Reaper.


----------



## Iostream (May 20, 2013)

I picked it up today, it is playable, and the fix is coming soon. Though I didn't try with touchosc.


----------



## 667 (May 20, 2013)

VSL DS is comprised of solo players. But, they still have not announced dates for the rest of the sections-- it's violins-only for now.


----------



## Casiquire (May 20, 2013)

I love the sound of VSL's solo strings, they cut right through a mix (as true solos should!) and the articulation set is perfect. You'll get more control out of the Friedlander violin, which seems to me like the up-to-date equivalent of the Garritan Strad from a few years back. Personally I'm waiting for a bit of the hype to die down around Friedlander before I start poking around and considering it, but so far it seems like one really great violin library. The character of LASS FC is really unique, though it also has no nv/vib. But you get something like eight or nine soloists with that library thanks to sample-sharing. Spitfire Solo Strings also sounds great but it can't truly get "dry"', especially not in Legato mode which limits you to one microphone position. Also, the nv/vib control is, by design, imperfect. Last but not least is Adagio, which is by all accounts a one-trick library. Though it's one _really good_ trick that nobody else can really compete with.


----------



## tmm (May 21, 2013)

I ended up purchasing Friedlander, and after 15 min of test run, couldn't be happier. It sounds awesome, just what I was looking for. Thanks for all the advice!


----------

